# Wasserkühlung



## Dimenson (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte mir demnächst eine Wasserkühlung anlegen. Und am besten möchte ich diese selbst zusammen basteln. 

Was brauch ich dafür ? Worauf muss ich achten ?

Könntet ihr so komplettes System mal zusammen stellen ?


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Dezember 2006)

Ohne dass du hier deine Hardwarekonfiguration nennst kann man dir da erstmal garnichts empfehlen. Die Kristallkugelfunktion ist mit dem schönem Blaugelbem Design verschwunden 

Wenn du nochnie mit einer Wakü gearbeitet hast, würde ich dir raten einfach ein Komplettpaket zu kaufen.
Bei Listan gibt es da ein paar brauchbare zur Auswahl. Schlecht ist davon keines, und es besteht nicht die Gefahr dass du falsche Schläuche oder sowas kaufst.

Edit: Ach herrje, die haben ja nurnoch Zalman Komplettkits, da ist die Auswahl geschrumpft. Aber sollte nicht schwer sein weitere Komplettkits zu finden


----------



## kasal (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Freunde!

Ich wollte mir auch eine Wasserkühlung zulegen. Sie sollte ordentliche Kühlleistung besitzen (für OC). Hab nen Intel Pentium 4 630 (Also Sockel 775), sie sollte auch für OC beim Core 2 duo reichen. Hab hier mal nen komplettpaket gefunden:

Link

Is die was?


lg,
kasal


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Dezember 2006)

Also Thermaltake baut generell keinen Müll (Zalman übrigens auch nicht, falls man das bei meinem vorhergehendem Posting annehmen könnte)
Ob die nun aber für einen Core2Duo reicht bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, ich meine gelesen zu haben dass die Dualcore Modelle heiser werden als die P4s.
Du kannst aber ohne Probleme diese Kühlung später mal aufstocken, zB ein größerer Radiator mit 2 Lüftern, und einen größeren Wassertank, andere Pumpe usw...
Wenn du bereit wärst 15€ mehr auszugeben, wäre eventuell das nächstgrößere Set besser für dich.
Diese Waküs sind so unteres Mittelfeld (es gibt noch billigere, aber das ist dann eher Spielzeug), für eine gute Wakü würde ich schon 150-200€ ausgeben.
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich Innovatek nur empfehlen.

Edit: Wenn wir eh gerade beim Thema sind, bitte nutzt UV Schläuche falls ihr das ganze bunt haben wollt. Sämtliche Wasserzusätze (mit Ausnahme des Korrosionsschutzes) greifen Pumpe und Kühle an, oder vermindert zumindest drastisch die Kühlleistung. Weswegen viele Hersteller diese Leuchtzusätze mitlerweile aus dem Programm genommen haben


----------



## Dimenson (28. Dezember 2006)

Ups sry, hatte vergessen meine PC Daten zu nennen :

Mobo: Asus P5WD2-E-Premium 
CPU: Intel Pentium D 940 - 3,2 GHz  Sockel 775
RAM: 1 GB MDT CL4 
Graka: MSI X1900 GT 
HDD: 1 x Seagate 300 GB 
1 x 80 GB Noname 
DVD-Brenner: LG HL20R 
Tower: Thermaltake Soprano ( Window Kit , Schwarz ) 
NT: TAGAN Dual 500 W 
Sound: Creative Audigy 4 
Lautsprecher: Logitech Z4 
Headset: Plantronics GameCom 1

Naja ich möchte kein Komplettset kaufen, es gibt so wenige. Und habe auch Heizungsmonteur gelernt. Ich denke mit Einzelteilen  komm ich soweit klar.


----------



## Andreas Späth (28. Dezember 2006)

Natürlich gibt es da eine Menge Auswahl.

Ansonsten rate ich dir jetzt einfach mal zu folgendem Setup.

*CPU - Kühler*: 
Innovatek G-Flow Wasserkühler - Sockel 775
_Alternativ_
Innovatek XX-Flow Wasserkühler Rev 2.0 (halterung passend für deinen Sockel musste extra mitbestellen)

*Ausgleichbehälter:*
Such dir einen aus, wirklich große Unterschiede gibt es da auser Volumen und Design nicht. Mehr volumen ist natürlich immer ein kleiner Vorteil 

*Radiator wenn nur die CPU in der Kühlung hängt:*
Alphacool Radiator NexXxoS Pro II
oder
Black ICE Radiator GT Xtreme 120

Wenn mehr als die CPU drinn hängt (vor allem bei der GPU), dann brauchst du einen entsprechend größeren. Einen für 2x 120mm Lüfter sollte es dann schon sein.

*Pumpe:
*Eine Eheim, welche genau hängt davon ab wie du sie anschliesen willst, wieviel platz du hast, wieviel lärm du verträgst (ok sie sind net wirklich laut )


*Optional noch folgenden **Grafikkartenkühler:*
Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP-3 ATI X1800/X1900
(frag aber nochmal im Shop nach ob der auch sicher passt, bei manchen Karten passen die Dinger nicht)

Für HDD und Ram findest du selbst sicher schnell etwas 

*Praktisches:*

Thermaltake T-Type - CL-W0033 - Water Temp Indicator
Damit du weist wie die Temperatur des Wasser ist, ist nicht zwingend notwendig, aber doch recht hilfreich um zu wissen ob der Radiator auch genug leistet.

Flow Indicator
Meiner Meinung nach ein Muss, damit du weist dass das Wasser auch noch richtig fliest.
Bei einer Verstopften Leitung wäre nämlich sehr schnell die Temperaturgrenze für CPU und GPU erreicht, und du hättest kochendes Wasser in den Kühlern.

*Korrosionsschutz:*
Innovatek Protect PRO 250ml
Auf die beiden anderen Sachen kann man eventuell verzichten, aber ein Korrosionsschutz ist ein Muss

Schläuche und Steckverbindungen wirst du ja selber rausfinden was du brauchst denke ich.

Anschluss Reihenfolge, wobei diese bis auf die ersten zwei Punkte (die Pumpe muss zwingend das Wasser aus dem Ausgleichbehälter kriegen. Sie kann nämlich nicht selbst ansaugen) eigentlich egal ist (die Temperatur pendelt sich nach ein wenig Zeit sowieso überall fast gleich ein, ist ja ein geschlossener Kreislauf), aber ich mache es schon immer so 

Ausgleichbehältert > Pumpe > Radiator> CPU > GPU > RAM > Northbridge> HDD> Netzteil > Ausgleichbehälter
Ich selbst hatte vor dem Ausgleichbehälter nochmals einen Radiator (hab zwei Stück mit 120x120mm anstatt eines 240x120mm) Aber das sind dann schon wieder persönliche vorlieben.

Vorrausgesetzt natürlich du kühlst auch alle diese Komponenten. Die meisten Leute beschränken sich aber wohl auf CPU und GPU.

Auch ist es egal wo die Pumpe steht und wo der Radiator ist. In einem Geschlossenem System muss die Pumpe wenn sie unten steht nicht mehr arbeit leisten als wenn sie oben ist (nur der Ausgleichbehälter sollte höher liegen als die Pumpe, oder direkt daran angeschlossen werden)
Eventuell aber beim ersten Befüllen ein wenig nachhelfen, und mit dem Mund an dem Schlauch saugen.Den Korrosionsschutz gibt man in dem Fall natürlich erst nachträglich in das System rein. Ich weis zwar nicht obber giftig ist, aber lecker bestimmt nicht ;-]


----------

